# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  l-carnitine at night before bed?

## ramacher

Was thinking of taking at least 2 grams of l-carnitine before bed so the body can metabolize fat better when I go to sleep. Does this add up right?

----------


## Turkish Juicer

It would be a good way to waste your money.

Every study has consistently shown us that L. Carnitine needs some carbs to metabolise, which is why it should be taken along with either PWO shakes that include carbs or whole foods with carb content. 

The last thing you want to do is to eat carbs and go to bed with high blood sugar, which is why you should forget about L. Carnitine before bed.

----------


## ramacher

thanks bro. Do you know how much l-carnitine the body can use at once? Because if I am taking 3 grams of l-carnitine in one setting as well with carbs, would it be even better or more beneficial if I took 1 gram and spread it out with 3 meals that have carbs in it?

----------


## RDW

Casien an hour before bed, BCAA's and ZMA... also do injections before bed. BCAA's have a wonderful ability to metabolize fat. Also take a serving an hour after each meal

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> thanks bro. Do you know how much l-carnitine the body can use at once? Because if I am taking 3 grams of l-carnitine in one setting as well with carbs, would it be even better or more beneficial if I took 1 gram and spread it out with 3 meals that have carbs in it?


You can take 1 gr and spread it out with 3 meals that have carbs in it.

----------

